# HSR RFP issued, but no money available



## CHamilton (Mar 16, 2016)

Let me get this straight. The FAST Act required the FRA to issue an RFP, but prohibited them from doing anything about it?



> FRA issues RFP for high-speed rail system without federal funding
> 
> The Federal Railroad Administration (FRA) earlier this month issued a request for proposals (RFP) for the financing, design, construction, operation and maintenance of a high-speed passenger-rail system operating within a high-speed rail corridor.
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Mar 16, 2016)

CHamilton said:


> Let me get this straight. The FAST Act required the FRA to issue an RFP, but prohibited them from doing anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck? This could only apply to the NEC as a High Speed Corridor. So the haters in Congress are messing with the funding from the RRIF loan that was to pay for the Acela IIs?


----------

